# Changing strings



## Lrhanso1 (Nov 7, 2014)

How often should you change your bow string on a compound?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1217378

Same thread six down from yours....


----------

